# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Interesting color changing objects for school education

## kelan

Dear all,

We are currently manufacturing a range of 3D print products which can change color based on its temperature. For example, you can change the color of 3D printed objects when you are holding them in the hands! It may be good to show students this kind of interaction and inspire them on the topics of science. 

More details can be found at:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...?ref=user_menu

Our official website:

www.thermochrome.net

you can reach us at thermochrome@outlook.com

----------


## MichaelRice

Thank you so much

----------


## Susanne

3D printing is amazing. It offers students the transformative opportunity to see what awesomeness they can create with 3D printing technology.

----------


## clovar11

We purchased a larger snapmaker for the house back in December but the kids have been wanting in on the action is a lot of great entry-level printer which has comparable quality without a doubt and make 3D prints with different colors according to temperature. It was ready to go out of the box - just had to load the filament.My son who is 11 was able to do school mini-projects himself as well as print out some pre-loaded stuff the dragon which was on the pre-loaded sd card. The grimace he printed from the app once we got the printer online. Its a good activity for school kids.

----------

